# Why is my disc drive not being recognized???



## jonathanx54 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have two disc drives in my new computer.  They both were working, but one was always giving me a lil trouble(sometimes working and sometimes not) and now it wont work at all.  What could be the problem???  

By not working, I mean it isn't being recognized by the computer and when putting discs in, it wont play them.  It still has power because I can open/close the disc drive.

They are both hooked up by IDE Ribbon Cables if that helps at all.

Any ideas???


----------



## jamesd1981 (Jul 11, 2011)

are they both hooked up to the same ribbon cable and are they in ide slot 1 or 2


----------



## jonathanx54 (Jul 11, 2011)

The one that isn't working is in the Secondary slot, so I'm guessing that is slot 2...  I also just checked Device Manager, and it says "Device cannot start. (code 10)."

When I try to update the driver, it says up to day.  SO I don't know what to do.


----------



## jamesd1981 (Jul 11, 2011)

i would try hooking you hard drive only to ide slot 1, and hook up both your dvd drives to the ribbon on ide slot 2 remember to set one of the dvd drives as master and the other one as slave it will give you the pin settings on the dvd drive casing


----------



## jonathanx54 (Jul 11, 2011)

jamesd1981 said:


> i would try hooking you hard drive only to ide slot 1, and hook up both your dvd drives to the ribbon on ide slot 2 remember to set one of the dvd drives as master and the other one as slave it will give you the pin settings on the dvd drive casing




My harddrive is Sata.  The disc drives use a ribbon cable, and are hooked up the same way as when I built the computer.  But for some reason one disc drive quit working.  I doubt it has anything to do with how it's hooked up.  Any other ideas?


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jul 11, 2011)

How old are the optical drives?


----------



## jonathanx54 (Jul 11, 2011)

Wolfeymole said:


> How old are the optical drives?



The primary is only a few years old, but the one that isn't working is one I took from my last computer.  It is about 5 to 8 years old.  Could it be too old for drivers to work???

I don't understand why it was working a while back and not now.


----------



## jamesd1981 (Jul 11, 2011)

well if it`s defo not the hook up, the easiest thing to do is try the faulty disc drive either connected alone in your own pc or better still in another pc if you have access to one.


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jul 11, 2011)

> ....but the one that isn't working is one I took from my last computer.  It is about 5 to 8 years old.



At that age it is dead mate trust me.

You should have the newer drive jumpered as Masted on IDE 0 (older boards) or on 1 (newer boards).


----------



## jonathanx54 (Jul 11, 2011)

Wolfeymole said:


> At that age it is dead mate trust me.
> 
> You should have the newer drive jumpered as Masted on IDE 0 (older boards) or on 1 (newer boards).



Yes, the newest drive is set as Master.  The dead drive still opens/closes, so I think it is just out of date drivers, but It says it is already up to date.


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jul 11, 2011)

The dead drive may well open/close but that is simply because it has an electrical supply.

Will it read anything? (optical lens is dead if not)

Will it spin up? (Mechanism is dead if not)


----------



## jonathanx54 (Jul 11, 2011)

Wolfeymole said:


> The dead drive may well open/close but that is simply because it has an electrical supply.
> 
> Will it read anything? (optical lens is dead if not)
> 
> Will it spin up? (Mechanism is dead if not)



Neither, just opens/closes.  I guess I have no other option but to replace it since I can't figure out a solution.  They aren't that expensive now anyways.


----------



## jonathanx54 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the help and replies.


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jul 11, 2011)

You're more than welcome mate. :good:


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 11, 2011)

Do both drives appear in my computer?  Are you sure you have them jumpered correctly?


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 21, 2011)

Code 10 represents a driver error.  Replace the ribbon cable, uninstall the driver and reisntall the driver and update windows.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jul 22, 2011)

Go to the IDE controller the drive is on in Device manager, right click on it and click uninstall. Reboot and let windows reinstall the driver, see if it works. If not, then drive is probably dead. Other then maybe like bigfella said, making sure the cable is connected good or try another cable.


----------

